
Keysniffer v1.6 released - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/keysniffer/releases/tag/v1.6
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
apjana
Unfortunately, I can't edit the entry now.

~~~
brudgers
It's probably ok to resubmitt.

------
apjana
### What's in?

\- DKMS support

\- Prepend Left (`L`) or Right (`R`) for Ctrl, Shift and Alt keys

\- Replace `_ENTER_` with `\n`

\- Append newline to keycodes (for param codes=1/2)

\- Add targets install, load, unload, uninstall to Makefile

